# Swimming advisory



## hayseed1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just found the S.C.Dept of health has a permanent swim advisory for the beaches around ocean lakes,surfside beach etc.That'll be great,my kids can sit on the sand and watch waves for 5 days while I fish.Wish that subject came up as much as the shark fishing laws that are supposed to keep tourists from shaking in their flip flops and in stores buying beach junk.Wonder if they all know that S.C. doesn't think they should be swimming from a beach that you can't land a shark from ?I geuss Myrtle Beach chamber of commerce can keep people in the dark about they're states water quality and sharks living in the Atlantic.Thanks for the Deception.
Geuss we'l be looking for a different destination for our Aug. vacation.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

its widely known that our beaches around the campgrounds here have some of the dirtiest water in the nation. its just a fact of life, all the nasty water and the storm water from the campground flows right into the ocean there, and there are 3 right next to each other. stay somewhere further south or north. water is fine everywhere else.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

or better yet, like you said, dont come at all!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

There a lot cleaner than some of those Nasty Littered up Beaches in New York! 

Try Going To Coney Island one day! :--|


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> or better yet, like you said, dont come at all!


Amen!!!


----------



## hayseed1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Your prayers have been answered.If you don't like tourism and the money it generates why don't you take it up with your govt. officials?
As far as NY and pollution goes your preaching to the choir,I live in western NY.Maybe you've heard of Love Cannal and the Manhatten project.


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

That entire area is a joke. Ban bike week, ban shark fishing, but dump crap into the ocean as to where it's no longer safe for kids to go in the water. Almost the entire county. What a laugh.
http://gisweb00.dhec.sc.gov/ImapPublic/beach.html


----------



## Katolak (Jul 28, 2009)

Things could be worse....
I fish/boat in the lower Delaware river. One day I took my boat to the Chesapeake and was startled by something just under the stern. It was my prop....never saw it before because the beautiful gray water of the Delaware has a visibility of about 8 inches. Not to mention...the one eyed catfish. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlakVa7WMmE

I do have a question though....are there signs on the beaches indicating the water conditions? Are they updated daily? We're vacationing across from the Conch Cafe at the end of the month and knowing whether or not we're swimming in crap might be useful


----------



## runninglocal (Apr 20, 2009)

So, from looking at that map, basically the entirety of Myrtle Beach is a no swim zone? There's a lot of reasons why South Carolina is a screwed up state given the types of people who run state government, but now you can't even go in the water? Sheesh.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

hayseed1 said:


> Just found the S.C.Dept of health has a permanent swim advisory for the beaches around ocean lakes,surfside beach etc.That'll be great,my kids can sit on the sand and watch waves for 5 days while I fish.Wish that subject came up as much as the shark fishing laws that are supposed to keep tourists from shaking in their flip flops and in stores buying beach junk.Wonder if they all know that S.C. doesn't think they should be swimming from a beach that you can't land a shark from ?I geuss Myrtle Beach chamber of commerce can keep people in the dark about they're states water quality and sharks living in the Atlantic.Thanks for the Deception.
> Geuss we'l be looking for a different destination for our Aug. vacation.


check out Top Sail (SURF CITY) area!


----------



## pendog66 (Aug 10, 2009)

do they actively enforce the no shark fishing or is it only if they see somebody paddling out monster bait?


----------



## hayseed1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't see it as a joke,I see it as a bad deal that could be set straight.Tourist trap(I can imagine the irritation of living there)or not treating that water costs money but the water quality is more than worth it.I used to operate a DAF waste water treatment plant.If it's automated it requires about 3 hours of attention a day.More of course for scheduled maintenance. It uses up some land but it's more than worth it in my book.
It's a real shame,SC especially the low country is nice a nice place.
The beach advisory map is on the S.C. dept. of health web site.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

IIRC Springmaid Beach including MBSP and Surfside are two of the dirtiest beaches (water quality wise) on the east coast. From all the runoff, not much you can do. I've never seen swim advisories posted, or mentioned except for the Wither's Swash area after heavy rainfall.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

hayseed1 said:


> Your prayers have been answered.If you don't like tourism and the money it generates why don't you take it up with your govt. officials?
> As far as NY and pollution goes your preaching to the choir,I live in western NY.Maybe you've heard of Love Cannal and the Manhatten project.


Rules to avoid "rude" locals.....

1) Don't tell us how it's done where you live. We live here because we like how it's done here. 
2) You're on vacation. We're going about our lives, please respect this.
3) Don't ever say this sentence to a local..."If it weren't for tourists you wouldn't have a job!" I'd still have the same job without tourists, it would just be easier. 

Otherwise, enjoy your stay and our beach. It has it's good and bad points, but so does where everyone else lives.


----------



## Idaho Joe (Jul 26, 2010)

X2, we have been dealing with this kind of sh** attitude for over twenty years here in Idaho(californians) I hope when I get their next year you folks don't consider me a yankee!!!


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

MBsandflea said:


> Rules to avoid "rude" locals.....
> 
> 1) Don't tell us how it's done where you live. We live here because we like how it's done here.
> 2) You're on vacation. We're going about our lives, please respect this.
> ...


Yep, would like to have a dollar everytime someone has told me "I pay your salary". I would retire early!


----------



## hayseed1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a country boy,I don't need any advice on manners and I wasn't telling anyone who butters their bread.I was just asking why you don't get rid of tourism instead laying out smart A$$ comments.You don't mind people making money and dumping sewage in your water God bless ya.
I doubt I'd be interested in a conversation about how somebody makes their living anyway sounds pretty boring.


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

I would like to see this same map in say... october, when there aren't 300,000 people a week crammed into 20 miles of beach. How can they even post something like this, as "current" conditions. If they tested after a thunderstorm, that could cause a huge change in water quality.


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

"Swimming is not advised *within 200 feet on either side of the sign when water is flowing*, and* especially after rain*. Wading, fishing, and shell collecting are not a risk unless you have open sores or lesions. Bacteria can get into open sores and cause infection. Health problems typically come from swallowing the water." 

I didn't even read this at first, but it looks like swimming is fine as long as it hasn't rained recently... the purpose of the map is to show you where these storm run-off locations are. for example there is a run-off at 8th ave north and another at 24th ave north. By reading the caution, I would say it would be safe to swim from 10th N to 22nd N even after rainfall. It is amaizing how bad it isn't if you just take the time to read!!


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

surfisherinMB said:


> I would like to see this same map in say... october, when there aren't 300,000 people a week crammed into 20 miles of beach. How can they even post something like this, as "current" conditions. If they tested after a thunderstorm, that could cause a huge change in water quality.


These reports are the same as the crime reports. Myrtle Beach and Horry County always list high on crime reports. Those reports are based on crimes per population, tourist traffic isn't taken into consideration. 

You'd be surprised at the things that can change those numbers. Something so simple as a soft drink can change the water quality enough to make it seem dangerous....just ask DHEC.


----------



## hayseed1 (Jul 15, 2010)

"Swimming is not advised within 200 feet on either side of the sign when water is flowing, and especially after rain. Wading, fishing, and shell collecting are not a risk unless you have open sores or lesions. Bacteria can get into open sores and cause infection. Health problems typically come from swallowing the water." 

Close the window that displays the sign,Close the legend box.it will shrink but stay on the page.Click on the round green icon with the gark dot in the middle(listed as "swimming not advised" on the legend) at Ocean Lakes cmpground or any icon with a dark dot.here's what you'll see if you take the time to click.SC state park,Advisory;Permanent.Location:discharge S-Ocean Lakes C.I read that as the tests show Fecal Coloforms in the water dischrged from oceanlakes into the ocean.The discharge wouldn't have to be a ditch or pipe above ground where you can see it.It looks like advisorys are listed for the entire length of N&S myrtle Beach.Do you see signs at any of the beaches that show swimming advisorys on the map?probably not that would be worse than tourists seeing sharks caught wouldn't it?
I did take the time to look beyond the first item that poped up because I really didn't want to see what I was seeing.The link was posted on a thread here or one of the other surf fishin forums. despite the locals who don't care for tourist(i don't blame 'em) I was looking foreward to catchin fish we don't have up here with my daughters.There's no keeping them out of trees or out of water and I'm not interested in a 700 mile drive with a sick kid or two.especially that kind of sick.It's not like you can see it and avoid it.
I Didn't want to leave and have people thinking yankees are to lazy to read.Good luck I hope you're catchin some.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

surfisherinMB said:


> I would like to see this same map in say... october, when there aren't 300,000 people a week crammed into 20 miles of beach. How can they even post something like this, as "current" conditions. If they tested after a thunderstorm, that could cause a huge change in water quality.


And there you have it

There are a TON of nice/clean beaches down here in Georgetown/Horry county. It does seem a little bit rude to come onto this site and put down where we live. I'll still be nice to you if we met but check that crap at the border.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

hayseed, seriously man, 1000's of people are coming here every week, swimming in the ocean here, EVERYWHERE, and are going home just fine. give it a rest dude. 

but you really still dont have to come.


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

"*Do you see signs at any of the beaches that show swimming advisorys on the map?*"

Actually there are signs at every run off point as you come onto the beach. Most people just walk right past them on their way into the water. They are pretty clear about letting people know swimming in storm water run-off, or any time water is flowing is dangerous. As for Ocean Lakes campground... that is the toilet bowl of the grand strand due to the fact that it is the last campground down the line and they are living with everyones "crap". 

"*probably not that would be worse than tourists seeing sharks caught wouldn't it*"

The sharking law has nothing to do with keeping people from seeing sharks. All you have to do to see a shark is walk down the pier. The purpose of the shark law is to keep bubba and his cousins from attracting sharks with chum causing a feeding frenzy where swimmers are present. That has disaster written all over it. Locals know if they want to shark fish they will just have to drive 15 mins north or south to the less crowded beaches in NC and Georgetown. I personally would rather make the drive than deal with all the tourons on the grand strand, shark fishing or not.

* was looking foreward to catchin fish we don't have up here with my daughters.There's no keeping them out of trees or out of water and I'm not interested in a 700 mile drive with a sick kid or two.especially that kind of sick*

Are you just paranoid... Your girls have a better chance getting sick by touching the knob on a bathroom door.. sounds like you need to put em in a bubble..

Anyways, enough of this I am GOING FISHING.. anyone want to wet a line I will be in GC at the last wall, stop by!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Hayseed...please let me know when you and your family will be here...I would like to see a real honest to goodness non-animated simpson family!


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

hayseed1 said:


> "Swimming is not advised within 200 feet on either side of the sign when water is flowing, and especially after rain. Wading, fishing, and shell collecting are not a risk unless you have open sores or lesions. Bacteria can get into open sores and cause infection. Health problems typically come from swallowing the water."
> 
> Close the window that displays the sign,Close the legend box.it will shrink but stay on the page.Click on the round green icon with the gark dot in the middle(listed as "swimming not advised" on the legend) at Ocean Lakes cmpground or any icon with a dark dot.here's what you'll see if you take the time to click.SC state park,Advisory;Permanent.Location:discharge S-Ocean Lakes C.I read that as the tests show Fecal Coloforms in the water dischrged from oceanlakes into the ocean.The discharge wouldn't have to be a ditch or pipe above ground where you can see it.It looks like advisorys are listed for the entire length of N&S myrtle Beach.Do you see signs at any of the beaches that show swimming advisorys on the map?probably not that would be worse than tourists seeing sharks caught wouldn't it?
> I did take the time to look beyond the first item that poped up because I really didn't want to see what I was seeing.The link was posted on a thread here or one of the other surf fishin forums. *despite the locals who don't care for tourist(i don't blame 'em)* I was looking foreward to catchin fish we don't have up here with my daughters.There's no keeping them out of trees or out of water and I'm not interested in a 700 mile drive with a sick kid or two.especially that kind of sick.It's not like you can see it and avoid it.
> I Didn't want to leave and have people thinking yankees are to lazy to read.Good luck I hope you're catchin some.


No one ever said they don't care for tourists. We just don't care for tourists who come here, beat down the area and then tell us what needs to be done to make it more like where they are from.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

hayseed1 said:


> I'm a country boy,I don't need any advice on manners and I wasn't telling anyone who butters their bread.*I was just asking why you don't get rid of tourism* instead laying out smart A$$ comments.You don't mind people making money and dumping sewage in your water God bless ya.
> I doubt I'd be interested in a conversation about how somebody makes their living anyway sounds pretty boring.


Lol. Ok let me go shut down the highway real quick, since it's that easy to stop people from coming to Myrtle Beach. 

  

No one's getting sick from swimming in the ocean. Cause it's a big ass ocean. Swimming next to a drainage pipe wouldn't be my first choice, I don't know about the rest of y'all. 

If you don't like how it is here, stay where you live and don't come. The end.


----------



## hayseed1 (Jul 15, 2010)

My daughters have spent days swimming in the Atlantic and the Gulf.One's had a broken finger and a concusion,The others had a broken ankle and stitches in her eyebrow.They eat the game we get and the fish we catch after they help clean them.They ain't in no bubble.
I guess I do worry a little though,When I see em taking a corner with their 4 wheeler on 2 wheels they catch hell for it.
I ain't fat or bald and I don't like doughnuts or duffs beer.
Wether or not we come down there it's still a nice place I wasn't disrespecting your home.If your state says you shouldn't swim here or there I'm not going to call them a liar.One thing for sure I wouldn't want anyone doing things the way N.Y. does because it's pretty shameful.Go catch some fish.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been living in NY for over 55yrs & been coming down to the Myrtle Beach area for more than 35yrs & have to say the people down there are some of the nicest people you'd ever want to meet.

I usually stay for a month at a time but I'll be heading down in Sept. & will be spending 6 or 7 months.

I'm staying right on the water & I fish & swim every day.
I've never had a problem & never been sick.

No disrespect but if you don't like what you read & hear about it there are 1000's of other places you can vacation at.

Last yr when I was down a few of the guys here on the forum welcomed me with open arms & took me as family.

I have learned if you don't have anything nice to say, Then say nothing at all!

Have a great vacation where ever you go!


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I went swimming down at the beach yesterday and I have been going about every other day since May. I have not gotten sick or had any cuts or anything infected. All the vacationers seem to be having a good time. I enjoy them coming to out town and beaches as long as they do not have an attitude problem. If you are going to complain about it then stay away, we will have plenty of other visitors who like and respect the Grand Strand. I ll be that guy in chest waders in the fall out in our "dirty waters" wresting the trout.


----------



## barnabus (Apr 23, 2010)

stay up north and we both will be happy!


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

<<<<Rodney King>>>> Can't we all just get along? >>>>Rodney King>>>>

Been watching this develop/deteriorate for too long now...life's too short gentlemen.

opcorn: :beer: :fishing:


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

GCGuy...I agree....what does this have to do about fishing anyway...I thought this would have been moved to the lounge or ...not about fishing


----------

